# Acer Aspire Overheating issues



## swood3698

Hello all, I found this site while searching for info about my laptop. I was able to find very helpful information. And also let me say that I am in No way a know-it-all when it comes to Computers, I know a little and that’s it.

Like I said I found some info her about my problem but I wanted to ask my own questions to see what I should do.

I have an Acer Aspire notebook, I Believe its the 3000 or the 5000 Series. It as an AMD Processor and 2 30? gig hard drives. When I first got it about a year and a half ago, I only had one problem and that would be that it would just randomly shut off. I never thought to much about it because I would boot it back up and everything would be fine. Now on to Present day, I was recently introduced to M.U.G.E.N, a PC based fighting game. I love it however my Laptop doesn't seem to fond of it. Once I start playing the game I can get 2 matches in before my laptops fan goes on high, Then its only a matter of minutes before it shuts its self off. That’s what brought me to this website.

After Searching for a little bit I found that it sounded like my CPU was overheating. So I took TheMatt's Advice to another member and downloaded PC wizard to check the Temperatures. Doing nothing what so ever my CPU was hanging around 70C, after a few minutes of the game when the fan kicked on I checked again and it was around 90C, and the CPU shut off temp is 97C. As far as ventilation goes I have nothing around it expect my USB accessories, and none of them are blocking anything to my knowledge. The vent that expels heat is free of blockage, and my cooling pad's opening is free to pull in the air around. There are no heat sources around it, the only thing that could effect it is my window but that is bringing in cold Air.

So Again I took TheMatt's Advice and went looking for a better cooling pad. I went from this, which is what I have now:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834997226

to this, I just ordered this today:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834998051

I am also thinking of upgrading my RAM so I looked to see where it was, in the process of taking covers off I realized that it needs to be cleaned so I will be doing this today or tomorrow.

So My questions to you is this: What would you suggest I do to prevent this from happening again?


----------



## dai

redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm
check the fan and h/sink are clear of dust
see if they have a full manual you can download on the acer site giving an exploded view of the laptop


----------



## RGPilling

Don't know if you ever fixed this up or not. I'm just new here. 

We had the same problem with the same model. The problem is that the side openings in the fan assembly tend to get plugged with dust. Take the back cover off, and then take the few screws off the covering for the fan assembly. It'll likely be plugged with dust. Get a small brush (like for an electric razor), and just brush the dust off. That will solve the problem.


----------



## scott.ager

My brand new Fujitsu A6120 runs at 59 to 63 C. with no load and a low
wattage T5750 Mobile processor. When the fan kicks in, it cools quickly
but only down to 59 C. The setpoints are written into the BIOS and can't
be accessed (laptop). All for the sake of quiet operation at review time.
Never mind if the CPU has the lifespan of a fruitfly under load. Just try
to get a BIOS update out of the big suppliers.....

Here's another: powercfg.exe says the only devices that can wake-from-
standby are the modem and LAN cards. "Hey waiter, bring the coaxial
cable to my table and call my offce to have someone send me a magic
packet so I can wake up my notebook"

It boggles the mind. I thought these machines were developed by smart
people.

Scott


----------

